# Which starter will you choose? PKMN B&W2



## Rover AC (Sep 30, 2012)

Considering the fact that the game offers the same Pokemon as it did last time, in the first version, I suspect most will choose the same Pokemon as they did in Pokemon Black/White. But I'm just curious... As for me? It's out of a female Snivy or a male Oshawott. The Snivy would be called Shinkei and the Oshawott would be called Mizu

I can't decide which Pokemon to have! Perhaps the Snivy... I don't know...


----------



## Jake (Sep 30, 2012)

Tsutarja.

Can't remember it's English name, but I love the grass types. Hoping for female, but not gonna SR 'til I get one


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2012)

The one that consists of me not buying the game v.v
Saving up for the WiiU Deluxe and BO2. Anyone wanna buy it for me?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Tsutarja.
> 
> Can't remember it's English name, but I love the grass types. Hoping for female, but not gonna SR 'til I get one


That's Snivy.

@Bacon: Yeah drop BO2 for a game that'll last longer. :> 

I'm going Snivy again for Black 2 like I had with Black, White 2 I'll pick Oshowott. White 1 I picked Tepig.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 30, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> The one that consists of me not buying the game v.v
> Saving up for the WiiU Deluxe and BO2. Anyone wanna buy it for me?



That makes 2 of us! C: (besides BO2)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't really like any of the starters.
So.. whichever pokemon I catch after buying pokeballs will be my starter. lol


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 1, 2012)

I had Snivy before in White, but I'm thinking of going for Oshawott this time... But ah, yeah, I don't really use starters throughout the rest of the game anyway. I'm still pretty excited for the release of this game, though!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 1, 2012)

Since I didn't like the fire starter pokemon (Tepig) I just chose Snivy. I'll probably choose Snivy again as my starter but replace him at some point with pokemon I like.


----------



## BlazeTK (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll probably just go with Oshawott. I really don't care for most of the B&W pokes.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm thinking water this time, but I dunno yet. Might see what the first thing I catch is and use that...


----------



## Mino (Oct 3, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> The one that consists of me not buying the game v.v
> Saving up for the WiiU Deluxe and BO2. Anyone wanna buy it for me?



You're getting quite adept at writing posts that morph the thread's actual topic into an excuse to talk about other things, aren't you?

Anyways, I've been thinking about getting White 2 if I ever get a DS again. I'd probably choose the water starter.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going for the pig.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, since pork is pretty tasty, I'll taste (I mean take) the pig.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

I love Snivy, but I already picked it in Black. I'm going with Oshawott this time. Though it doesn't really matter since I'm ditching my starter anyways.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 7, 2012)

I've never used Tepig before, and his first evolution (Pignite?) is part fighting so that will help with the first gym.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 7, 2012)

The game is out today!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 7, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> The game is out today!



And no spoilers please.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 8, 2012)

AndyB said:


> And no spoilers please.


Agreed, not long until the UK release I know, but it would be nice to not know what's happening...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> The game is out today!



Which also marks the final Pokemon game for the DS!

The next Pokemon game in the main series will be developed for the 3DS.



Spoiler: Game spoilers



You catch Pokemon and battle them.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 8, 2012)

If I get this, I would probably choose Oshawott.
But i'm going with growlithe anyway so I don't really care about the starter.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 8, 2012)

Trying to decide if we need a discussion topic made, but eh.
I was really thinking I'd not use riolu/lucario.
But I've gotten surprisingly attatched...xD;


----------



## AndyB (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Game spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> You catch Pokemon and battle them.



Why did I click that?! Well, no point me buying the game now.


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Oct 8, 2012)

I never had Black or White but I might get them before the events end, always use fire types but I'm not fond of the piggy. . .  /:


----------



## SockHead (Oct 8, 2012)

I used Oshawott in White, and since I found out Arcanine is in the game, that rules out the fire starter. So I chose Snivy.


----------



## Justin (Oct 8, 2012)

I chose Oshawott.



AndyB said:


> Why did I click that?! Well, no point me buying the game now.



Yeah, come on Gallows. That isn't cool man.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

Justin said:


> I chose Oshawott.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, come on Gallows. That isn't cool man.



I did put it in a spoiler and warned you. lol

But I was serious about the first part, these will be the last DS Pokemon games in the main series. The next games will be developed for the 3DS. But that won't be for another few years.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 9, 2012)

pork is the meat of kings

nickname it bacon cos it's a fire type XFD


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

Gaaah ._. Am I the only one that finds Pokabu/Tepig cute?? XD I like the others as well but I always seem to choose Tepig.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 17, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> pork is the meat of kings
> 
> nickname it bacon cos it's a fire type XFD



I actually named my Tepig in White "Bacon". Naturally, I went with Tepig in White 2 and I'll be starting with Oshawott in Black 2.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 17, 2012)

i had snivy in white (still have him) and named him blade


----------

